# Dayton, Ohio carving and woodworking show.



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Thought all you LJ's might like to see a few pictures from the 3rd. largest carving show in the world. There is some pretty tough competition here.
Noahs Ark






My tables at the show.



My big winner!









The phesants are all made out of wood.








This took Best of Show


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

really stuff .. too bad I didn't know about the event, only live about 40 miles away. maybe next year.

what other woodworker events are going on the Dayton Area ? We live in Middletown


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm not sure of any other woodworking events but this one is every year and anyone can enter but pictures have to be submitted and you have to be accepted before you are in the show. You can google Artistry in wood to find out more info.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful stuff no doubt. Makes me homesick though, I grew up just outside of Dayton. Texas is a looong way from there.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing these nice pictures.

*Congratulations* on the Blue Ribbon piece.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Dick!


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, you got to see the Boris Khechoyan throne and clocks in person! He's a local St. Louis woodcarver who sometimes teaches classes at Woodcraft. I think he also teaches out of his home studio, too. He's an incredibly talented artist who came to the US from Azerbaijan. I'm not sure if he still uses them now, but for years he made all of his own carving tools from scrap metal he was able to scavenge when he lived in the USSR. He did a presentation at our local woodworker's guild meeting last year; it was one of the better presentations I've attended.

http://www.woodcarver4u.com

Anyone living near the St. Louis area who wants to learn better carving skills and techniques should definitely consider contacting him.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Roger and congratulations.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

What beautiful work. Sometime you just have to look and let the experience sink in.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing work.
It was nice seeing so many pieces that I recognized!!!

Congrats on the ribbon as well


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

All I can say is WOW. Congrats on the blue ribbon.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful work Roger. You deserved the awards you received. Your work is next to none. Thanks for showing the other incredible things there as well, the cock fight and turtle and fish were pretty amazing. I really liked the stock work on the shotguns. mike


----------



## RickL (Aug 12, 2007)

Excellent work Roger, and thanks for sharing the photos. I attended that show for the past 4 years when I was back home living in Cincinnati. Having moved south, I keep telling myself to tajke a trip back home, but always miss the date, and remember it when I see messages like yours  Thanks again


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

A lot of really excellent work. thanks Roger


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

That was fun. I'm already looking forward to your post for next year!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Wonderful. Thank you, and congrats.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Incredible work. Congratulations, Roger!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazingly beautiful work. Congratulations!

Did you make the Noah's Ark? I couldn't tell if that was one of your tables.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry, but that isn't my Ark but I wish it was, Tom.


----------

